# Problems posting picture



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am having issues trying to post a picture. If I copy it and paste it in the reply pane (my normal way of doing it), it seems to paste, flashed on screen for a fraction of a second, and then goes away. If I try to upload it, I get this:



> The following error occurred
> There was a problem uploading your file.
> 
> 000408710006.jpg


I disabled all my privacy stuff and my ad blocker, and the problem persists. Not sure where to look, I have never had an issue posting pictures.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

One specific picture or any picture?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Any. I just tried it with a totally different one in this reply. Both pasting it and uploading it.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)




----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

^That was me logged in as you. No issue posting the picture from your account so check browser/device conflicts.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Tried it on Firefox, and on Chrome in incognito mode (but logged in, of course) so there are no extensions loaded. Still getting the error. With the piHole disabled. So I am stumped.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Although that last reply does show something. I see an icon with {IMG} following it (with [] not {}, I put those so they would not get interpreted.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I tested an upload from my phone, both on WiFi, but also with WiFi disconnected, so going through my carrier, not my home network. Got an error uploading a picture both ways. I will try to log in as my wife and see it that does anything different.


----------



## lindaj (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope, this fails too, logged in as her, so that's not it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

When dropping in a pic from my PC doesn't work for me (reason unknown--pics from online typically work for me; from my PC, often no), I'll upload to tinypic.com and use the link from there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> When dropping in a pic from my PC doesn't work for me (reason unknown--pics from online typically work for me; from my PC, often no), I'll upload to tinypic.com and use the link from there.









JPG






PNG

From my PC (win 10 IE11).


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

He's since posted a pic in another thread and no one else seems to be having issues with pics.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> He's since posted a pic in another thread and no one else seems to be having issues with pics.


That was not an uploaded or pasted picture, but a link to a rehosted location. That has worked all along. It is when I try to have TCF host it that it fails for me.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Was the original bigger than the allowed 3MB?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The one that started this was 813KB. Since then I have tried bigger and smaller ones, all with the same problem. It is just weird that I can reproduce it in all environments, including the cell connection!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

You've got something else going on then. I was able to attach from your account and Joe attached a couple more up thread this morning.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, I am sure it is something weird on my end, I just can't figure out what it is.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am also getting it on another Xenforo forum, so it is not TCF specific. That is both good and bad!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

eddyj said:


> Oh, I am sure it is something weird on my end, I just can't figure out what it is.


Best to get that checked out by a medical expert!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

And just like that, the problem went away without anything changed. So I am left with no clue as to what caused it, but happy it is fixed!


----------

